# Exo Terra- replacing the glass?



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just had a exo terra terranium delivered and the glass is smashed on the side. 
I phoned the supplier and they are sending another and said they dont want the damaged one back!

Has anyone managed to replace the glass in theirs?


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Same happened with me... i've still got the broken one here at home. I'm gunna put it on ebay, see if i can sell it on there.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Whwew did you order yours from?


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

A place called cupar garden centre, it's in scotland. Got it through their shop on ebay. It was a right pain in the bum getting it, and eventually after 4weeks of trying to sort it out, it came smashed. They gave me a full refund and said they didn't want the broken one back. I got one elsewhere lol.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh dear it's where mines from. I hope the replacements ok!


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Could you not go to a glass shop/ glazier and get them to make it up?


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

The replacements fine so gave the other to my dad whos using it as a mini greenhouse!


----------

